# feeling really high but not



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

Is this just another thing or a part of dp i kind of got my dp from weed i was a pothead but one day i got really high kind of freaked out and then i was fine but had an anxiety attack one night while i was sober 3 weeks ago and havent felt the same since.Well i was walking up to my local store today and this kind of increases when im in public and i just look around and everything just seems wierd and i feel like idk like really really high without all the good effects if you know what i mean this happens everytime i leave i go outside and it kind of freaks me out because i know im not high when i got like that from weed i knew it was the weed but now that it happens sober i start having a mini anxiety attack i try to just keep my mind of off it until i get back in but its just hard sometimes feeling like your just gonna pass out or something in the middle of the road


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

wetlknboutplayoffs2222 said:


> Is this just another thing or a part of dp i kind of got my dp from weed i was a pothead but one day i got really high kind of freaked out and then i was fine but had an anxiety attack one night while i was sober 3 weeks ago and havent felt the same since.Well i was walking up to my local store today and this kind of increases when im in public and i just look around and everything just seems wierd and i feel like idk like really really high without all the good effects if you know what i mean this happens everytime i leave i go outside and it kind of freaks me out because i know im not high when i got like that from weed i knew it was the weed but now that it happens sober i start having a mini anxiety attack i try to just keep my mind of off it until i get back in but its just hard sometimes feeling like your just gonna pass out or something in the middle of the road


From the time I was a little kid and still to this day, this is how I feel. High without the good stuff. Weird. Everything is dark, hazy, weird, dreamlike. Nothing seems or feels real. My environment looks just different, weird, not right. Confused, scared, disoriented.
This is the hallmark of derealization for me. This is the most disturbing aspect also. If I am not going through this, then it is constant worry about weird stuff, anxiety, or depression. Never a break. Shit I need some relief.

I have been told that when I drink with friends that no one can tell I am even drunk. Straight acting and sober. I am so used to feeling drunk or drugged all the time that even alot of alcohol doen't throw me off much.

Greg


----------

